# very close up pics of Yabby



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

*EDIT- oops, double post.







any chance a mod can remove this one please


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great close ups!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that mother fuker is super blue man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those pics are frigin awesome


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, he shed his shell a couple of weeks ago and came out looking a lot bluer. The pics havent been photoshoped and give a good representation of how blue he is. He's about 6 1/2 inch from his tail to his nose. If you include his antena thingies he's 13 inch long :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol bump?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> lol bump?
> [snapback]822009[/snapback]​










postwhore


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: postwhore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> ditto
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam skippy i am
im second right behind mike in posts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :nod: dam skippy i am
> im second right behind mike in posts
> [snapback]822137[/snapback]​


damn ur such a whore!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> damn ur such a whore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










jealous


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Filo said:


> damn ur such a whore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and your point is?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Enough post whoring here - get a hobby or something...









*_Topic Closed_*


----------

